# My first wuste euro car fest. Here are some cars that caught my interest!!!! Just bought this camera still learning how to use it.



## ART_702 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://DSC_0730.JPG
DSC_0790.JPG
DSC_0791.JPG
DSC_0792.JPG
DSC_0793.JPG
DSC_0794.JPG
DSC_0795.JPG
DSC_0798.JPG
DSC_0801.JPG
DSC_0802.JPG
DSC_0803.JPG
DSC_0804.JPG
DSC_0806.JPG
DSC_0809.JPG
DSC_0810.JPG
DSC_0811.JPG
DSC_0812.JPG
DSC_0814.JPG
DSC_0815.JPG
DSC_0822.JPG
DSC_0844.JPG
DSC_0850.JPG


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

your pictures have to be hosted before you can post them on any forum


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

try tinypic.com , photobucket.com , flickr.com just to name a few


----------

